# How much longer



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I returned my Penguin 200 and bought an Emperor 400 last week (Nov. 11). Im pretty sure the cycle was almost finished with the Penguin 200 but I have to start over now so These are my results

Nov.12
Ammonia - 0

Nitrate - 5.0

Nitrite - 2.0

Nov.13
Ammonia - 0

Nitrate - 5.0

Nitrite - 2.0

Nov.17
Ammonia - .25 to .5

Nitrate - 5.0

Nitrite - 2.0

Nov.18
Ammonia - 0

Nitrate - 5.0

Nitrite - 2.0

Nov.19
Ammonia - 0

Nitrate - 5.0

Nitrite - 2.0

Also added Bio-Suppot (bacteria) in on Nov.11

How much longer do you think it will take? What is supposed to happen next?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

You have quite a steady nitrite reading ( 2 ppm).

That should should start to go down and at the same time the nitrate reading should go up; and that is the cycle.

Harry


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

k

is it gonna be done soon?

when nitrates go up, do water change and thats all right?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yep. once the first two readings drop to 0 and the nitrates jump up then your good to water change and drop the fish in.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Ammonia went back down. Now Nitrite going to go down? Or is it supposed to happen all at once?

Nov.18
Ammonia - 0

Nitrate - 5.0

Nitrite - 2.0


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> Ammonia went back down. Now Nitrite going to go down? Or is it supposed to happen all at once?
> 
> Nov.18
> Ammonia - 0
> ...


Once ammonia goes down, nitrites spike, then nitrites go down and nitrates increase


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

will this alll happen today?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> will this alll happen today?


Thats a great question... still waiting for my tank to cycle







The ammonia has been 2.5 - 5.0 and nitrites .5, but now the ammonia is starting to go down a bit and the nitrites way up to 1.0. It seems to be a slower process for me (although I do have P's in the tank currently).

You appear to be closer than I am. You just need to wait for the bacteria that converts nitrite --> nitrates to catch up then you're golden. Shouldn't take long. Gluck


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Big Al's said that if I put in Bio-Support (they said it was their version of Bio-Spira), the nitrites will be converted to nitrates. I will go add some more now? It says to add on the 1st day of the cycle 7th day and 14th day, add 2 tsp for every 10g. I added on the first day that I put the Emperor 400. Been like 7 days so far. Should I add some today?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> Big Al's said that if I put in Bio-Support (they said it was their version of Bio-Spira), the nitrites will be converted to nitrates. I will go add some more now? It says to add on the 1st day of the cycle 7th day and 14th day, add 2 tsp for every 10g. I added on the first day that I put the Emperor 400. Been like 7 days so far. Should I add some today?


I don't think its equivalent to Bio-Spira. They keep Bio-Spira in a refridgerator...its the actual bacteria. I think what you're talking about is like the Stress-Zyme stuff I used off the shelf (directed to use 1st day, 7th & 14th). But anyways, if the directions say its time to add more I'd go for it, can't hurt


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

MULTI PURPOSE BIO-SUPPORT
-300 million live bacteria per teaspoonful
-Use to set up and maintain fresh or salf water aquarium
-Helps eliminate toxic ammonia and nitrite
-helps clean a dirty aquarium

thats what it says on the bottle


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> MULTI PURPOSE BIO-SUPPORT
> -300 million live bacteria per teaspoonful
> -Use to set up and maintain fresh or salf water aquarium
> -Helps eliminate toxic ammonia and nitrite
> ...


http://www.marineland.com/products/mllabs/...ml_biospira.asp

Yeah it says the same thing on my bottle too, it just isn't the same thing, doesnt work even close to as well (in my opinion). A day after I put Bio Spira in my piranhas went from appearing to gasp for breath to swimming around normally and much more active as well. Its taken a while to reduce the ammonia and nitrites but my fish atleast appear much more healthy. Im just saying I'd recommend the Bio Spira over the typical off the shelf stuff you and I originally got.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

oh well









should I still put some in now?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> oh well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bio-Support? Yeah, its been 7 days anyway right? It's only gonna help the cycling process, not hurt it.

Also, do you have piranhas in the tank as its cycling?


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

nope i got 10 feeders

would the piranha die if i had it in there?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> nope i got 10 feeders
> 
> would the piranha die if i had it in there?


Ehh one would think. But I've had my piranhas in there since the 3rd day of setting up my tank. I've used everything under the sun to keep them alive and luckily it has worked. My tank should be cycled within the week I think.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

if I happened to put a piranha in the tank like tommorrow, it wouldnt die?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> if I happened to put a piranha in the tank like tommorrow, it wouldnt die?


Well from what it sounds like is that your cycle is very close to complete. If I were you I'd wait it out, I really don't think it should take much longer. It has been such a hassle for me to cycle with the piranhas in the tank. I'm convinced Ammo-Lock helped keep them alive alongside with Bio Spira.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

k so it would be risky since i dont have any of those 

Ill just wait then

thanks


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

No problem. Keep me updated on when your tank cycles, I'd be interested to know how long it takes once the water params reach similar to yours. Gluck!


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

i had my tank almost fully cycled when I had my Penguin 200 so doesnt that make a difference?


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Nov.19
Ammonia - 0

Nitrate - 5.0

Nitrite - 2.0


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

do a 25% water change bro, I think your nitrates are so far off the scale, It won't even read how high they really are. Probly more like 8.0ppm. Do the water change, and then show us your readings.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Ill let you know my readings

Anybody else think the same thing?


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

did like a 30% water change

my cheap heater broke in half lol

like the whole bottom half of it fell off

damnit wal mart, you let me down again

gonna try an get a jager heater from big als tommorrow 

going to also test my water tommorrow

*crosses fingers* hope cycle it done


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> did like a 30% water change
> 
> my cheap heater broke in half lol
> 
> ...


definatly take that heater back to walmart and get ur money back. get a camera to an post some pics of the setup. the tank is peeking at the cycle. it should calm down now this week.

start looking into that rhom. i would go for a highback imo. those fuckers get HUGE!


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

highback?

tested yesterday

it was the same still ><


----------

